# Starting Fantasy



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello Fantasy section of Heresy! I have been playing 40k for about 4+ years and now as my group and I are all moving on to or finishing a second army we're looking starting Fantasy. I'm Just curious about how Fantasy compares to 40k, in collecting, painting, playing, cost, or what ever other comparison you want to make :grin:! I greatly appreciate all in put :victory:k:


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

ok, l will try my best to do each one.

1. painting really depends on what army you are doing, for example you will find the new Tomb Kings different to all the 40K races. Empire on the other hand has an IG feel to them and a painted with same paints etc.

2. playing you will find some common things with 40K (WS, S, T, BS etc) but movement and Magic will be the biggest difference you will face. also you don't have force slot its all % for example you must have 25% of your army as Core. (Troops for 40K players)

3. cost once again really depends on your army. An army of elite men will cost less then an army of slaves. It's like having a GK temi army (cheap) compare to Ork or Ninds horde army. (expensive)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Hello Fantasy section of Heresy! I have been playing 40k for about 4+ years and now as my group and I are all moving on to or finishing a second army we're looking starting Fantasy. I'm Just curious about how Fantasy compares to 40k, in collecting, painting, playing, cost, or what ever other comparison you want to make :grin:! I greatly appreciate all in put :victory:k:


Fantasy will make 40k seem cheap as hell. I would suggest depending on what you like painting to go for vampire counts there really cool to build and convert!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Fantasy will make 40k seem cheap as hell. I would suggest depending on what you like painting to go for vampire counts there really cool to build and convert!


once agien really depends on the army you pick. You will find VC to be one of the most expensive armys cost wise to get.

my friends 2000pts OK only cost him $300 my brother's VC of the same points has cost him $700. (dam Blood knights)


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Fantasy will make 40k seem cheap as hell. I would suggest depending on what you like painting to go for vampire counts there really cool to build and convert!


I have not yet dove into trying WHFB yet, but I find it hard to believe that it will make 40k seem "cheap as Hell". It has cost me roughly $700 to mass up my 2500pts of Orks, and that's with a healthy chunk of boyz coming from Black Reach.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I bought a Dark Elf battalion in London, it's pretty good model wise. Most things are interchangable, heck if I bought a Hero and another Troops box, I'd have a 1000 point force. It might not be good, but it's cheap and easy. And there are so many extra bits, I can interchange armour, heads, weapons, legs, it's awesome in a modelling perspective.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

with fantasy you will (for almost every army) be painting many many versions of almost the same model due to the need to rank them up and the larger sizes of units; therefore pick an army where you really like the look of the core troops.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

sybarite said:


> (dam Blood knights)


Dude, the new plastic Dragon Princes are just begging to be converted and painted red. Or even just painted red. Voila, cheap Blood Princes.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Dude, the new plastic Dragon Princes are just begging to be converted and painted red. Or even just painted red. Voila, cheap Blood Princes.


Dude, that is a sweet idea!!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Carna said:


> I bought a Dark Elf battalion in London, it's pretty good model wise. Most things are interchangable, heck if I bought a Hero and another Troops box, I'd have a 1000 point force. It might not be good, but it's cheap and easy. And there are so many extra bits, I can interchange armour, heads, weapons, legs, it's awesome in a modelling perspective.


2 Battalions for DE would give you:

A Corsair Horde.
A strong CoK unit.
A Spearmen Bunker.
3 x 10 man Xbowmen units (with 2 left over).

Add a Hydra and a unit of BG, A sorceress and a Hero on a CO and you have a good Army in your hands.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a pretty big Lizardmen army, but I have yet to paint or make them all (Curse my health  ). Anyways, there are a lot more "builds" than 40k. For example, a Generic HQ in 40k (Say a Grey Knight Grand Master) you can perhaps give them another Mastery Level, change a few weapons around, but basically the stuff they use is used by troops. If you understand me. In Fantasty, each army has a large range of Weapons, Armor, Magic Items and Banners to equip your Generic Heroes with, on top of that, the Rule Book comes with a "Available to All" set of Weapons, Armor, Magic Items and Banners. So you could say, make a Lizardmen Oldblood, you could give him up to 100 points of magic items, that's a lot of mixing and matching around. In 40k, there isn't a lot "unique" builds, if you see what I mean.

You'll also find yourself paiting more figures than 40k. I don't know how much I've paid for my Lizardmen... maybe £800-£900 ($1500-$1800). I just bought a couple of nice DE models, extremely well painted for cheaper than buying them brand new. 

In terms of playing, I think there are more "Phases" theres Movement, Charge, Magic and Shooting as well as combat and so on. In 40k it's pretty much Moving, Charge, Shooting and Combat. While in 40k not all forces have 'magic', all fantasy armies have magic casters and it's pretty stupid not to take them.

If you enjoy shooting or rolling lots of dice, then Fantasy will be great fun. I recommend buying a Battalion or 2 and trying it out before you fork out on more 'fun' stuff.

Also, I saw sybarite saying there wasn't anything in 40k that was similar to TK... I think he forgot about Necrons, which are pretty much VC + TK together 

Also, fantasy has more variety IMO, with so many possbilities to add to it. In 40k, adding ultra-killy units resulted in another expansion.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Troublehalf said:


> Also, I saw sybarite saying there wasn't anything in 40k that was similar to TK... I think he forgot about Necrons, which are pretty much VC + TK together


you paint your TK like you would paint Necrons? odd but it's your choice. Still l really don't get why people say there the same or similar. Its like comparing HE with Eldar the only one which really like look the same is orks and chaos in some areas.

Edit: also empire and IG which l did use the same piants with.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, you've given me some great insights, and I hope you get better Troublehalf. I have chosen the army I want to run, Dwarves. Any comments on them?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

A solid choice. It's interesting that you bring them up, as it reminds me that Troublehalf made a slightly incorrect statement- Dwarves are the only Fantasy army with zero spellcasters. They rely on large blocks of tough troops, and some extremely powerful and reliable guns. They also have some of the best defenses against magic, such as the ability to nick PD and such. They should do well.


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Not a fan of the Dwarfs' playstyle myself, but I absolutely love their fluff. Can do some nice combinations with runes. Could be quite a good starter army due to their lack of magic.


----------

